

World's Lightest Material Is a Metal 100 Times Lighter Than Styrofoam - eplanit
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/11/111117154643.htm

======
otoburb
I find it interesting that they haven't named the "new metal" material yet. Is
this new class of materials supposed to be lumped together under "micro-
lattice", similar to how most people refer to plastic(s) as a general material
class?

I guess they'll come up with a catchy name. If not the scientists, then the
collective media-savvy cultural sub-conscious will.

